# new G33



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys,fired the new G33 offhand. wow! that is a hot round! but I like it. it makes you pay attention to what you're doing,put 100 rnds thru it,need to do 100 more,I heard gun butter is a good break in oil,is that true? also, I noticed what seemed like minute,like copper particles where the slide fits into the frame when I broke the pistol down after first range session,is this normal?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The copper is the factory grease Glock uses. No worries. Congrats on the first 100! Go put some more through it and have fun!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I just clean and oil mine per the manual. Glocks don't like alot of lube. It is normal to see some small brass shavings here and there. If it is the copper grease from glock its no big deal. Mine seem to shoot no matter what I do to them.

Congratulations on the new pistol. You may want to look into those grip extensions from pearce. I know that extra 1/2 inch of grip on my G30 makes a big difference.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You're right, rustygun, my Glocks just work. One of the things I have come to really love and appreciate about these pistols is that they are simple, easy to maintain, and they can take a beating. Seems almost like they beat the elements back! They ain't sexy or pretty, but they just work. Sort of reminds me of Jim Plunket. Threw the ugliest pass I've ever seen, but he's the only QB ever to come out of retirement and WIN the Super Bowl. That Mexican could play some football!


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

the plus 2 grip extender is well worth it. I also put a Lone Wolf ported barrel in mine, just use a holster for the full size Glock as the extra barrel length does get HOT if you shoot a bunch through it in a short period of time


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks for the feedback guys,I do have the pearce grip+1 extensions on both mags, Sgt45,does the +2 make a difference,and also,and please bear w/me about barrel replacement,but doesn't a ported barrel decrease muzzle velocity?


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't tried the +1, so I can't answer you on that. The ported barrel is longer so more velocity, the porting is at the very end (last ½") so I don't think you are losing anything, but I have not run a chronograph to see for sure, it DOES reduce muzzle climb. I have a brake on my G32 which reduces felt recoil and muzzle climb and does nothing to reduce MV, it too is a longer barrel so I expect the MV is higher than with a standard barrel. The disadvantage to both is that they direct A LOT of gas somewhere other than directly in front of the gun, if you are shooting in a position other than fully extended (either isosceles or Weaver) you may get an unpleasant surprise when you fire and the .357 Sig puts out a lot of gas.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys, any input on the tungston guide rods from the glock store?


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I was confused about ported barrels,but in looking to buy one I think I have figured it out.the barrel extends about 1/2 in on the slide,and doesn't affect MV and spent gas is is somewhat directed other than directly out of the muzzle.am I right? any input would be appreciated


----------



## Twhite5555 (Oct 4, 2014)

I love my Glock 33 I also purchased the tungsten guide rod from the glock store. I love the guide rod however I can't tell the difference when I shoot it. But it makes me feel better when I shoot it. Money well spent.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The G33 is a very cool gun, congratulations!


----------

